# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  معرفی کتاب راجع به action script

## mohsen_888

با سلام :
لطفا به بنده کتابی در  مورد  *action script *  معرفی کنید
با سپاس؟

----------


## omid777

به نام بر زیبای مطلق
من کتاب فوق را پیشنهاد میکنم
action script in 24 hours
انتشارات سیمرغ
نوشته حمید رضا قربانی

----------


## meh_secure

َAction script in flash mx  ناقوس

----------


## HajiMasoud

http://212.14.233.133/portal_resourc...ript_ebook.pdf

----------

